# Maybe This Is Why It Wasnt Popular?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Taken from one of Junes Bike Mags road test..

1975 T160 Trident

Check the engine specs!!!









Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

8HP and 518lb don't sound like much fun


----------



## Bill Thornton (Nov 17, 2005)

Percy Tait did miracles with the 10 bhp available on the racing version!


----------

